# hair removal for hairy back



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

My husband has a very hairy back and it is a complete turn off for me. Any hair removal suggestions? I don't think I could get him to wax ever.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Try body sugaring. You could do it for him. If you do this, over time the hair stops growing. A lot of women in India use it and they eventually have to do it less and less. I found out about it from a very good friend from India.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/39069-hair-removal-hairy-back.html

There are youtube videos showing how to do and how to make the ‘body sugar’.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

have the same problem...... myself, very hairy back... I have shaved it a couple times.. but it grows back so fast, it's really not worth the effort, unless I want to make it a full time grooming process.... I offered to let her maintain it if she likes it better bare... but it equally hasn't been worth her effort as well....


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Try body sugaring. You could do it for him. If you do this, over time the hair stops growing. A lot of women in India use it and they eventually have to do it less and less. I found out about it from a very good friend from India.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/39069-hair-removal-hairy-back.html
> 
> There are youtube videos showing how to do and how to make the ‘body sugar’.


I'll look into it. Thanks


----------

